# What do you do with your Cigar butts



## bobbo (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi everyone. This is actually my first post, except in the New Puffer Fish forum. I've been smoking Cigars about 8 months now. About 2 a day.
I visit the sight almost every day though. Just learning.

My question is, What do you do with your cigar butts? Nothing smells worse than an ash tray with a few Cigar butts. I smoke on my back open patio and that's the first thing I smell when I open my back door to the patio. I even put them in a plastic bag and keep it sealed with a bag tie. Helps some but the smell seems to go right through the plastic bag during this hot weather. If you know a way to keep the smell down, please let me know.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

You'll get a variety of answers but some of the more proactive people will put the tobacco in a pipe and smoke the rest of it...esp. if it was good to begin with. This to me sounds like a great idea so there isn't any waste and you get to keep enjoying what you started. I bought a pipe for this very reason so I can smoke the rest.


----------



## RedZeppelin (Jun 2, 2011)

On my back porch where I smoke I keep a bag where I put the ashes from my charcoal grill. When my cigar butt and ashes cool down I just dump them in that bag. I've never smelled cigar ash when I walk out the back door. I'm guessing the charcoal ash controls the odor.

That tip is not very useful if you have a gas grill though.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

Cigary said:


> You'll get a variety of answers but some of the more proactive people will put the tobacco in a pipe and smoke the rest of it...esp. if it was good to begin with. This to me sounds like a great idea so there isn't any waste and you get to keep enjoying what you started. I bought a pipe for this very reason so I can smoke the rest.


I do the same this when I am running low on inventory. Just stick the burning nub into my pipes and continue. Only end up losing an inch and it smokes like a regular cigar with a great draw. Tried using diced cigar tobacco but that did not smoke nearly as well or taste nearly as good as simple planting the nub into the pipe. Like you said, should be doing it all the time. Can add 15 minutes to a good smoke.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Never thought of putting a nub in a pipe. What a great idea!

I have a pipe, but never use it. Might have to get it out again. 

Me, I've been just throwin em in my garden. Until now!


----------



## RedZeppelin (Jun 2, 2011)

I may have to pick up a corn cob and give that a shot.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

The garden is where mine go.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I just try to keep my ashtray emptied out into the garbage can regularly. If I'm doing yardwork, they get tossed in the yard (band removed, of course).


----------



## RetiredNavyIC (Jun 3, 2011)

Question for you Bobby:
When finishing the cigar, do you snub it out in the ashtray, or do you just set it down and let it go out on it's own?
I believe the first way will generate quite a bit more odor.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm a nub-in-the-cob guy, but not all cigars make it to the cob. So where there is a but, I let it go out normally in the tray.

I've been told that if you "snub" out your cigar by smushing it or it gets wet, that's when you get a strong odor. If you let it just go out without any help the oder is less.

Like many other's here, my nubs eventually go in the garden as I've heard they repell insects that attack roses.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

tpharkman said:


> The garden is where mine go.


+1 the are biodegradable they make good fertilizer the plants love them bugs hate them!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

The bowl of my 40 year old Knute freehand seems to be made for a 50 ring stub.


----------



## RedZeppelin (Jun 2, 2011)

For those of you who finish the nub in a pipe, how exactly do you place it in the bowl? Do you have to wedge the head into the heel so it sits against the air passage?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I just plug the nub. Would think there is a small gap between the cut and the air passage. Sometimes the nub is plugged while still wet but more often the nub has dried a bit and it's just snugged into the pipe.

Getting lucky with bowl size helps a lot!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I let the nub go out...take it apart and load it in the pipe like I would if it were pipe tobacco. Light and enjoy! I only do this with cigars that are good and didn't get harsh or bitter at the end. As was said it adds another 15 minutes of pleasure...waste not want not.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

RedZeppelin said:


> For those of you who finish the nub in a pipe, how exactly do you place it in the bowl? Do you have to wedge the head into the heel so it sits against the air passage?


yup..you have to create an airtight seal or else you won't get a good draw from the pipe(unless you want to shred and fill that way)..from experience, a robusto size fits perfectly into most pipe bowls....coronas and lanceros are too thin, so if you want to nub one, you can break out a roach clip(sorry, I meant tweezers) and have at it.
As for the cigars I don't want to nub, I put them in my compost heap. The Earth gave us tobacco, so I give some back to her out of appreciation.


----------



## bobbo (Jan 29, 2011)

RetiredNavyIC said:


> Question for you Bobby:
> When finishing the cigar, do you snub it out in the ashtray, or do you just set it down and let it go out on it's own?
> I believe the first way will generate quite a bit more odor.


I let them go out on their own. I don't smoke a pipe so that's out.
I've been thinking about this all morning and I think I came out with a solution. I found an old big mouth one gallon pickle jar and it's airtight. I am going to put the butts and ashes in there. Because it seals airtight I think it will eliminate the problem. Then I can empty the contents in a plastic bag on garbage pick up day.

If this works I'll paint it and maybe glue some cigar bands on it to make it look neat.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Garden......

My wife often comments " are you growing cigars again" ?


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

I toss them in the yard.


----------



## CBR (Mar 31, 2010)

RetiredNavyIC said:


> Question for you Bobby:
> When finishing the cigar, do you snub it out in the ashtray, or do you just set it down and let it go out on it's own?
> I believe the first way will generate quite a bit more odor.


I've heard the same though never actually tried to prove it.

Myself, I leave them on my balcony and they just magically disappear. (no they don't fall over and pollute the ground below. My wife has a low tolerance for cigar butts lying around and picks them up, my tolerance is unsurprisingly high. )


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

I just throw the Nubs in the trash, then empty it when it starts to have an odor.


----------



## yaqui (Apr 11, 2011)

I let them go out, then open them up, and rub the leaves to a pulp. Over the deck and into the yard.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Mine all end up in the giant clay pot I use as an ash tray. It would probably take me at least a year to fill it. I am sure I will dump it into the trash can before then.

There hasn't been any smell though.


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

I smoke in the garage and have a large coffee can I just empty the ashtray into.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Once mine go out on their own, I throw them into a field behind my house


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I throw'em in the ashtray.
Am I missing something?
Does everyone have a compost heap also?


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

I just throw them once they've gone out. usually into the grass so they get the chop by the lawn mower and degrade a little faster. 

Is your ash tray under an awning or umbrella? If the cigar nubs get wet they can smell foul. Opening that pickle jar will be a treat on garbage day though. uke: but if you can stand the opening smell then that sounds like a good solution


----------



## Gronk Bronson (Jun 16, 2011)

After my cigar goes out in the ashtray when I'm done, I throw the nub into my deep pit on the side of my house and just toss the ash into the grass. That is if I use the ashtray. I usually always smoke in my backyard so, if I'm standing near the pit I just toss it in when I'm done. The deep pit has a bunch of ash from the oak we burn when we deep pit anyway. When I get ready to "light 'er up" for a pit, I use a scooping tool to clean the ash out of the pit and I just throw everything into our green waste can. It then heads for the curb for recycling on garbage pick up day.

There's no smell that I can detect. ainkiller:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

The single best idea for repurposing cigar butts I stole from Cigar Man Andy!

Put the butts in a mason jar til about 1/4 full and top off with water. Allow to steep for a few days and strain liquid into a sprayer. Dose your yard and garden. Nearly all commercial pesticides contain high concentrations of nicotine and this system works GREAT! No bugs no where!


----------



## Bunner (Apr 5, 2011)

I empty them in to a can from the ash tray and then dump the can into my composte bin that gets picked up.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> The single best idea for repurposing cigar butts I stole from Cigar Man Andy!
> 
> Put the butts in a mason jar til about 1/4 full and top off with water. Allow to steep for a few days and strain liquid into a sprayer. Dose your yard and garden. Nearly all commercial pesticides contain high concentrations of nicotine and this system works GREAT! No bugs no where!


Don/Andy, thanks for a great sounding tip. Gonna pull out the ball jar tonight! :smoke2:


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> The single best idea for repurposing cigar butts I stole from Cigar Man Andy!
> 
> Put the butts in a mason jar til about 1/4 full and top off with water. Allow to steep for a few days and strain liquid into a sprayer. Dose your yard and garden. Nearly all commercial pesticides contain high concentrations of nicotine and this system works GREAT! No bugs no where!


Dang I typed a whole post - and you beat me to it - exactly what I was going to say, nicotine kills and repells insects.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Note to self... Start shoving nubs into an empty spray bottle.


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

Sherlockholms said:


> I just throw the Nubs in the trash, then empty it when it starts to have an odor.


yep


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Herf N Turf said:


> The single best idea for repurposing cigar butts I stole from Cigar Man Andy!
> 
> Put the butts in a mason jar til about 1/4 full and top off with water. Allow to steep for a few days and strain liquid into a sprayer. Dose your yard and garden. Nearly all commercial pesticides contain high concentrations of nicotine and this system works GREAT! No bugs no where!


Here's another system I got from a groundskeeper that takes care of golf courses...been doing this for 3 years on my lawn and Holy Cow does it work! It is the best fertilizer I have ever used and works better than any stuff on the market....it stops bugs and greens my lawn and it's all natural...no friggin bugs and it costs pennies on the dollar of stuff we already have at home.

*You will need: *

One full can of regular pop (any kind-no diet soda)
One full can of beer (no light beer) 12oz
1/2 Cup of Liquid dishwashing soap (do NOT use anti-bacterial dishwashing liquid)
1/2 Cup of household ammonia
1/2 Cup of mouthwash (any brand)
*Directions:*

Pour into 10-gallon hose-end sprayer (other sizes will work too)
In high heat, apply every three weeks
Ok,,,back to throwing butts around.


----------



## TheBelgiumWaffle (Mar 9, 2011)

Fire pit... gives off good aroma :biggrin1:


----------



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

TheBelgiumWaffle said:


> Fire pit... gives off good aroma :biggrin1:


Goes in the yard debris bin with the rest of the leaves and grass clippings. May have to look at the insect repelling quality and put them in the garden now.


----------



## kalashxwar (Aug 22, 2010)

I just let mine go out then toss it in the woods by me.


----------



## cruisin66stang (Jan 5, 2008)

I kiss their little butts and gently lay them on the ash tray until they expire. They gave their lives for my enjoyment and the least I can do is pay them some respect. lol


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

I eat mine, can't go wasting good tobacco now can we? Pot heads eat their roaches, why can't we eat our Nubs? 

joking aside, I just let mine die out, scrape off the ash next time I go out, then I have a coffee can I toss em in. Eventually they make their way into the garbage one way or another the night before it gets picked up....


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

My neighbor uses one of these. works pretty well, the lid fits nice and tight. Just empties it out on trash day every week or two. Can get on Amazon for like 13-25 dollars.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> +1 the are biodegradable they make good fertilizer the plants love them bugs hate them!


AS i said gentleman the bugs hate em my tomatoes love them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I throw them at my neighbor.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> AS i said gentleman the bugs hate em my tomatoes love them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


There is some risk here, especially if you make a spray and spray it on the leaves of your tomatoes, peppers, potatoes, and some other veggies. Tobacco mosaic virus can be transmitted by tobacco products, and it can cause problems with tobacco relatives. There are resistant varieties of vegetables, but using them limits your choices of varieties.

The virus is controlled better by tobacco growers than it once was, but there is still some risk.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tritones said:


> There is some risk here, especially if you make a spray and spray it on the leaves of your tomatoes, peppers, potatoes, and some other veggies. Tobacco mosaic virus can be transmitted by tobacco products, and it can cause problems with tobacco relatives. There are resistant varieties of vegetables, but using them limits your choices of varieties.
> 
> The virus is controlled better by tobacco growers than it once was, but there is still some risk.


That is be cause you hang out with aliens ROTFLMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
LOVE YA MIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That is be cause you hang out with aliens ROTFLMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> LOVE YA MIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


At least they're all registered with MIB, so they're legal!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Or you could get tomacco!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tritones said:


> At least they're all registered with MIB, so they're legal!


This is true for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
But i only smoke Cubans so mine are Illegal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> This is true for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> But i only smoke Cubans so mine are *imaginary*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


Fixed that for ya. Because, as we all know, there are no such tings as Cuban cigars.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Fixed that for ya. Because, as we all know, there are no such tings as Cuban cigars.







Damn i loved the 80"s lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

mine goes into the "garden"/where beer gets poured out on my small porch.

you all should buy a pipe and instead of smoking the nub...buy some quality tobacco and give it a shot!


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

tpharkman said:


> The garden is where mine go.


Same here. I throw the ash and stub either into my Garden or one of several flower beds. Then I rinse out the ashtray and do it all again.


----------



## PenguinsFan88 (Jun 27, 2011)

I smoke outside so when I'm done I'll just toss the butts on the sidewalk then stomp em' out with my foot.


----------



## rbermea (Sep 15, 2010)

I let them go out in the ashtray and throw them in the flowerbed.


----------



## swigar (Jun 20, 2011)

They fly away from my third floor balcony to the field, it's a weigth test as there is a witch went further contest going on...


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Actually, I save them up and fill my empty cellophane sleeves with them. Then I put a used band on the whole thing, call it a cigausage, and send it to Coop.


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

Dump miine into my chiminea so they burn up when I build a fire.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Actually, I save them up and fill my empty cellophane sleeves with them. Then I put a used band on the whole thing, call it a cigausage, and send it to Coop.


You're always giving the sausage to Coop. :boink:


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

I toss my nubs out into the front yard... I live in the country so there's always room...


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Damn i loved the 80"s lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


+1 I agree Tony... I had the least amount of debt and the most amount of hair at any time in my life...


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

It goes in the composter when I empty my ashtray.


----------



## btb01 (May 29, 2011)

I currently have a small but growing cigar-butt graveyard in the corner where our balcony meets the building, marked with a Fat-Tire-bottle gravestone. I'm not sure why, but I find that I enjoy watching them shrivel and deform as they sit there week after week.


----------



## turtlexj (Dec 22, 2010)

throw them in the yard run them over with the mower later. might have to get a pipe and try smoking them.


----------



## FamousGary (Jan 9, 2008)

The nub-in-the-pipe suggestions are a good way to go. I've even done this myself, and if it WAS a good cigar, it's a great way to finish it off. I think this way of getting "all of the cigar" began in Cuba, too. 

Me? Mostly, I just dump the stumps right into the garbage can or sometimes I stick them down the food disposal in the kitchen sink. That shreds 'em up nicely and flushes 'em out. From what I've read so far, most of the responses are all good, so pick the one you think is the most practical and go for it.


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

I chunk them into the compost pile,...
My Great Uncle must of been a tough man...cause he would chew the nubs...:hungry:...
I guess if you were from depression era you did not waste nothing...


----------



## Cignoramus (Apr 4, 2011)

The really good ones I use a handy little alligator clip thingy to hold it and I smoke the roach, I mean butt...the others I wrap in Cedar sleeves and give to homeless folks. It really brightenes their day.


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

tpharkman said:


> The garden is where mine go.


Yep, just like leaves they will decay. I filled a hole with butts and planted tomatoes on top and it was twice as big as the others. I would think they tend to hold the moisture if nothing else, I am in AZ so every little bit helps. I also hear if you soak some butts and spray your plant it keeps the bugs off, tried this a few months back and do not know it did anything but stink.....


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I eat mine...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> I eat mine...


Back from your trip?


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm 47 years old, and the 80's were the best!!!


----------



## 1DrunkGator (Aug 3, 2010)

Put them in a can or cup and when it's full I empty it, usually doesn't smell much.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

I just chuck it into a huge cedar bush after I know it's completely out.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

The WSBS uses theirs for suppositories....


----------



## rocker06 (Jul 3, 2011)

I throw them in my fire pit or trash... You could try to make a lil woman out of them though, a cigar butt woman ... haha


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

rocker06 said:


> I throw them in my fire pit or trash... You could try to make a lil woman out of them though, a cigar butt woman ... haha[/Q
> 
> ummmm that would be a weird butt:cowboyic9:


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

Back Yard, over them with the mower later.


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

New to this site but pipe is such a great idea. Wonder why I never thought of that.:cowboyic9:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

The Ron Mexico Assault Squad uses theirs to bomb people...


----------



## Nubbin (Jul 13, 2011)

Fire pit in the backyard for mine... but the ole pipe trick for the nub seems like a grand idea! :wink:


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

Fertilizer?


----------



## Maximon (Aug 3, 2011)

They go into the compost.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> The Ron Mexico Assault Squad uses theirs to bomb people...


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

primetime76 said:


> The Ron Mexico Assault Squad uses theirs to bomb people...


:lalala:


----------



## Kook (Apr 20, 2010)

I use mine to help start fires in my pit.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

After the ashtray gets too full, they go into my burn barrel along with all the sticks and leaves.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I've really been considering buying a pipe for ultra-nubbing. It's confusing as hell for someone not versed in pipes. 

There are some that look really cool!


----------



## NJohn (Dec 3, 2011)

Are any of you backpackers/campers?

Have you ever made a *fire starter from a cigar butt*?

I'm thinking of dipping mine halfway in wax and using them to start campfires.


----------



## lamontjb (Dec 11, 2010)

Wow, nub in pipe, what a great idea. Now I have a reason to buy that pipe I always wanted... I usually throw mine into the yard and let it go out on its own so it dosent smell. I used to put mine in a pickle jar like one guy mentioned, but it was a pretty bad smell. However, I did that when I smoked in the garage during winter so it made things more comfortable. And the garden is a great idea too... I guess I was too lazy to walk that far and put it there to even think about that, but I will from now on.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Bin them or use as fertiliser.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Leave them in them in the ashtray then throw them out. Don't wanna pitch it over the balcony and land onto someone else's


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I use a pipe, too. Only If I am enjoying the cigar. This pipe is dedicated to nubbing only.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

That's a gorgeous pipe, Bruce! I've been lusting for a Danish freehand lately.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

BMack said:


> I've really been considering buying a pipe for ultra-nubbing. It's confusing as hell for someone not versed in pipes.
> 
> There are some that look really cool!


Here's the short answer - get one of these: Missouri Meerschaum Company

They're cheap and they smoke great (as pipes....I haven't personally used one as a nubber). The Diplomat or the Great Dane Egg should be about the right size. The Country Gentleman is probably too small diameter unless you usually smoke smaller RG cigars.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> That's a gorgeous pipe, Bruce! I've been lusting for a Danish freehand lately.


Thanks Clifford. That pipe is probably near twenty years old and the bowl has had only one or two loads of Revelation smoked butt many hundreds of cigars have been nubbed.


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

NJohn said:


> Have you ever made a *fire starter from a cigar butt*?
> I'm thinking of dipping mine halfway in wax and using them to start campfires.


That's a very interesting idea. How did it work? Depending on where you use them, your fellow campers may thank you or curse you!

On the subject, I throw my butts out. The flavor is gone in the last inch or so anyway. If I need a nicotine hit that badly it isn't about the taste any more...


----------



## UpInSmoak (Nov 26, 2011)

When I get sick of looking at the pile of ash and nubs, I toss them in the compost pile.


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

I initially put the butts in the cigar ashtray on the deck. After they have cooled, I just dump the ashtray in a trashbag for pickup. Never had a problem with odor.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I'll toss 'em in a corner of the yard and watch them slowly be reclaimed by the earth. Maybe it's time for a time lapse photo sort of project or some sort of "body farm" style experiment.


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

That would be nice.



Engineer99 said:


> I'll toss 'em in a corner of the yard and watch them slowly be reclaimed by the earth. Maybe it's time for a time lapse photo sort of project or some sort of "body farm" style experiment.


----------



## sincerity (Aug 16, 2011)

yea i just leave them in the ash tray until cold...few days usually pass and then i toss in bushes....or yard lol...lawnmower will run them over eventually and push into soil


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

I live in an apartment. If I put them in the flower pots, do you think they would make good fertilizer?



sincerity said:


> yea i just leave them in the ash tray until cold...few days usually pass and then i toss in bushes....or yard lol...lawnmower will run them over eventually and push into soil


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

I didn't read all 6 pages so sorry if this was already mentioned: I use large Monster energy drink cans, the ones with the cap. I drink a ton of the low-carb version of monster, and noticed that it would work perfectly as a butt-collector. I got three half-filled with water and a pinch of salt (to prevent freezing), and one on my front steps, one on the back steps, and one in my workshop/smoke room. Just drop a butt in there, put the cap back on and give it a shake = butt is out and no smell what-so-ever for my wife to bitch about! I can normally cram 6-7 butts in a can before the have to be replaced, and then it's just off to the dumpster!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

I wait for them to cool, but them and the ash in a ziplock and when it gets full dump it outside in the back or in the trash can in the garage. Keeps the house from smelling like ash as well.


----------



## sincerity (Aug 16, 2011)

MrFuentes said:


> I live in an apartment. If I put them in the flower pots, do you think they would make good fertilizer?


that's a great ?.....but one somebody more well versed on the subject should answer...I'm just not sure sorry...


----------



## Maverick7232 (Nov 23, 2011)

The wind blows mine off the back yard table and my dog tends to eat them lately


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

Toss 'em into the lawn or in the charcoal grill.


----------



## Voorhees (Jul 5, 2011)

I have a cigar nub graveyard right off my front porch, I toss them out there and they eventually get chewed up by the lawnmower.


-J


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

When I'm finished, the nub gets snuffed out in a big clay pot that's full of sand - when it gets full they go into the trash can - never had an odor problem.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I bronze em, make necklaces with em and sell em on ebay.


----------



## Divinedark (Oct 23, 2011)

A length of red ribbon + short pieces of hobby wire + cigar nub = Christmas Ornament.


----------



## CRA Ambass Lloyd (Dec 2, 2011)

I have a chiminea on my back porch. They go in there. Then when we light a fire in the chiminea it's a nice addition to the oak smell.


----------



## kmoore2 (May 18, 2011)

I toss nubs out on my driveway until they cool, then they get tossed into my yard where they eventually get mulched


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I freeze mine and throw them at people's hate....:doh:


----------



## CBlazer2148 (Mar 19, 2012)

Pull them apart and spread them in the mulch around my house. Good fertilizer and seems to keep some animals away from my girlfriends flowers.


----------



## mikel1128 (Mar 26, 2012)

So far I have been sitting them in the fire pit until they cool off and then toss them right in the trash.


----------



## Fantomaz (Mar 28, 2012)

*hi from fan*

at now I'm your fan )


----------



## Texmarvin (Mar 4, 2012)

After i let them burn out by themselves and cool in the trash we empty trash enough that we never smell stale nubs


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm impressed this thread has gone for 3 pages. What are we talking about again?


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

toss them into the Pits of Ur, outside the Doom Saloon...


----------



## old4x4 (May 30, 2008)

kmoore2 said:


> I toss nubs out on my driveway until they cool, then they get tossed into my yard where they eventually get mulched


Me, too. After all, they ARE just dried leaves.


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

Usually I just let it go out in the ash tray once I'm done with it. Once it is out I'll kick it over the fence.


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

field strip them or one of these with a little sand or cat litter


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

i put them out in my wife's flower pot and leave them in it, she's always after me about it, but i tell her it's all natural organic fertilizer


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

my neighbour usually finds them


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

birdiemc said:


> i put them out in my wife's flower pot and leave them in it, she's always after me about it, but i tell her it's all natural organic fertilizer


It also keeps bugs away so they won't eat her plants.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

I got one of these lo-carb can's with the caps on both porches, and in my smoke room, filled 1/3rd with water. Makes sure the butts are out-out, and locks the smell in. Recycling is hip!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I put them into my burn barrel. The ashes from it go into the compost bin to make some good garden dirt.


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

My dog likes to eat them.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

I dont imagine that is good for your dog. 
I put mine in old flower pot i keep nearby with water in it. I cover that with another flowerpot. Once a month i dump it in a grocery bag and throw it all away. Or my dog knocks over the flower pot and eats them. :drum:


----------



## Jaspers14 (Jun 29, 2012)

This thread is funny to me, I like the idea of finishing them off in a pipe-really creative.

What I do with my stubs is this: I throw them in a can, and then bring them up to my friend's farm when I go visit him. He likes to throw them in his compost, and that's much more sustainable than trashing them. If not, I usually just toss them on my own lawn, and let them rot.


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

I usually smoke at the grilling area on post, its got some cover and some picnic tables and benches and on most days its a nice place to relax. There's now a kimchi box with sand in out there for smokers to dispose in. That was placed there with in the last week. Before that I would stick them in the sand on the volleyball court, then after I finish my next smoke Id put that one in the sand and scoop up the last one and put it in the closeby dumpster.


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Note: The volleball area is hardly used for volleyball, its more a giant litterbox for the stray cats, and a weed pulling pit for personnel on extra duty.


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

I normally just let em smoke out in the ashtray, then throw them in the garbage. When i'm out in public I try to put them out and use a trash if one is around. If not I put it near a tree/bush to rot.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

My buddy Vit lets em soak in a bowl of water after a week or so takes the concentrated juice.
Puts it in one of the things you attach to a hose to feed or insecticide the plants. Sprays the whole back yard no mosquitoes for 10 days after that!


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> My buddy Vit lets em soak in a bowl of water after a week or so takes the concentrated juice.
> Puts it in one of the things you attach to a hose to feed or insecticide the plants. Sprays the whole back yard no mosquitoes for 10 days after that!


No way that actually works!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Mr.Cam said:


> No way that actually works!


I kid you not never been bit at his house!
I just started soaking butts myself gonna try it soon.
I also found this online!

http://site.cleanairgardening.com/info/another-nifty-natural-bug-repellent-tobacco-juice.html


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

Well i'll be damned, gonna buy a box of Phillies and boil them with some soap.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Mr.Cam said:


> Well i'll be damned, gonna buy a box of Phillies and boil them with some soap.


That's about all there good for!


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

When smoking inside at home they go in the toilet to be flushed. Outside they go in the trash can.


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

Perfect butt photo gallery : theCHIVE

Good Butts bad butts.... what do you do with them,,,,HMMMMMM....


----------



## Jimmy James (Jul 4, 2012)

I also throw them in my firepit


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

Mr.Cam said:


> No way that actually works!


Nicotine has been used as an insecticide, so I can totally see this working.


----------

